# Toronto Open Fall 2008!!



## Jai (Oct 1, 2008)

Toronto Open Fall 2008 has just been announced officially, and registration has opened. 

Venue: Seneca College Residence and Conference Center. The room for TOF is downstairs, and there's rooms upstairs available for $69.95 per night. 
Date: Saturday, November 1st, 2008.
Events: 2,3,4,5, 3OH, 3BLD, 4BLD, Magic, Pyraminx.
Merchandise sold at the competition: http://canadiancubing.com/Merchandise.aspx - There's a TON of stuff.
Other: Afterparty with free pizza!

Does anybody here think they'll be able to make it?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2008)

I shall be there!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

DAMMIT! I have plans and can't make the trip.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm planning on going. It'll be my first competition!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 5, 2008)

PeterV said:


> I'm planning on going. It'll be my first competition!



registration is open now


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm planning on going, but as this will be my first competition, I have a couple questions.

The only event I'm considering entering is the 2x2, but what kind of times will I need to have to not embarrass myself? I don't want to have the worst times by too much . Secondly, what are some ballpark figures of the number of people that go to this sort of thing? I have no idea if it's in the tens or hundreds or whatever.

Thanks so much,

Yalow


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 20, 2008)

Woah, I wish I had noticed this topic when it was posted! I really hope I can still go, I'll try to work something out.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 20, 2008)

Yalow said:


> Hi, I'm planning on going, but as this will be my first competition, I have a couple questions.
> 
> The only event I'm considering entering is the 2x2, but what kind of times will I need to have to not embarrass myself? I don't want to have the worst times by too much . Secondly, what are some ballpark figures of the number of people that go to this sort of thing? I have no idea if it's in the tens or hundreds or whatever.
> 
> ...


so far 40 have registered, but there will be a lot more in the last week of registeration, and there will be a lot of people who come just to watch (friends, family of competitors)

there's no such thing as an embarassing time, so as long as you're in the time limit of the events, you should compete in them


----------



## Tox|k (Oct 20, 2008)

Hrmmm, I've never been to a cube comp before, but then again, I've mostly been a casual cuber.

I'd like to pickup one of those speedstack timers though, and, maybe some other gear. What time is it at anyway? I couldn't find that on the website.


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> so far 40 have registered, but there will be a lot more in the last week of registeration, and there will be a lot of people who come just to watch (friends, family of competitors)
> 
> there's no such thing as an embarassing time, so as long as you're in the time limit of the events, you should compete in them



Alright, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jai (Oct 20, 2008)

Tox|k said:


> Hrmmm, I've never been to a cube comp before, but then again, I've mostly been a casual cuber.
> 
> I'd like to pickup one of those speedstack timers though, and, maybe some other gear. What time is it at anyway? I couldn't find that on the website.



Dave usually posts the schedule after registration closes, but it usually starts at 9, and ends around 6, with the after-party going for around 2 hours after that.

Here's the merchandise page. Stackmats cost $25. If you want to get 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5, I'd recommend the white Eastsheens. But remember, like it says on the top of the Merchandise page, it's first come, first serve, so if you want something, don't spend all day thinking about it.

Don't worry about this being your first competition; competitions, for the most part, are laid back and fun.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 1, 2008)

any results yet?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 2, 2008)

I just send them to the WCA. No WRs. Harris won the 3x3 event, with an average in the final of 11.92 (he had the flu or something and was not feeling the best). Eric Limeback was second with 14.27, and Doowon Joo came third with 14.75.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2008)

TOF was awesome!! I had a lot of fun


----------



## Tox|k (Nov 2, 2008)

I was there, but only as a spectator. Got there while the 3x3x3 BLD was going on and stayed to watch the rest of the events. Never ceases to amaze me how fast everyone manages to do these. Most of the people in the 3x3x3 OH have better times than my regular 3x3x3 solves. Ridiculous and I love it 

Limeback told me he and Harris both got a sub-10 solve in the early heats I wasn't there for. Anyone got a video of this? Would love to see it.


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 2, 2008)

The amazing thing about Eric's sub 10 is that he had a POP (the edge just stuck out a bit, it didn't leave the cube entirely)! It was OLL skipped. It probably would've been easily 8s if not sub 8 because the PLL was a U perm.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 2, 2008)

That's awesome!
Also Congrats on your 3 sub-12 averages you've done, harris


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> The amazing thing about Eric's sub 10 is that he had a POP (the edge just stuck out a bit, it didn't leave the cube entirely)! It was OLL skipped. It probably would've been easily 8s if not sub 8 because the PLL was a U perm.





Yeah, he told me that he was at PLL by 6.50, then left with U perm. So like a 3 second U perm XD

Was yours full step, Harris?


----------

